
The Weird Rise of Cyber Funerals - howard941
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/cyber-funerals
======
Akinato
Huh, that's kind of a cool concept. Now I'm wondering if we're ever going to
have regular visits with "Cyber" doctors that survey your online "condition"
and make recommendations for "healthier online living".

